# My dopamine Detox results



## Lorsss (May 21, 2020)

As you know yesterday I tried to achieve a _*dopamine deto*__*x*_ that means avoiding useless activities like browsing instagram, tik tok, youtube, internet forums and porn.

I succeded in aoviding social networks, however I failed in nofap.

Was my dopamine detox useful? of course, in fact it was one of my most productive days ever. I managed to study more, go to bed eralier and carry out a lot of "things to do".

Another thing I leanrt from my dopamine detox is that, if I remove social media from my life, my brains starts craving for dopamine so I start losing time browsing wikipedia, google earth or fapping, so my next dopamine detox will prohibit theese activities too

I have decided I will do a complete dopamine detox every wednesday, while other week days will be divided in "*productive time*" and "*dopamine relapse time*" in which I can browse social networks freely

Soon I will also post my detailed guide concerning *anti-procrastination methods, dopamine detox, and curing smartphone addiction*


----------



## Htobrother (May 21, 2020)

Coping mechanism?
Do you think if you avoid dopamine releasing activities it’s gonna be beneficial?


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (May 21, 2020)

Did it affected your cortisol in any way?? Like did you felt stressed while doing it??


----------



## Lorsss (May 21, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> Coping mechanism?
> Do you think if you avoid dopamine releasing activities it’s gonna be beneficial?



1: using smartphone is the cause or near-sightedeness
2: browsing social media and youtube is wasted time I could spend in useful activities like studying, working, weight training, red light theraping, cooking healthy food, or spending with family and friends


----------



## Htobrother (May 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> 1: using smartphone is the cause or near-sightedeness
> 2: browsing social media and youtube is wasted time I could spend in useful activities like studying, working, weight training, red light theraping, cooking healthy food, or spending with family and friends


I stopped using social media too instead browsing looksmax.me


----------



## Lorsss (May 21, 2020)

Currypirate4 said:


> Did it affected your cortisol in any way?? Like did you felt stressed while doing it??


Usually I am not stressed


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> while other week days will be divided in "*productive time*" and "*dopamine relapse time*" in which I can browse social networks freely


I tried that and it didn't work for me,
What worked for me was completely turning off the Internet for a time frame (1 week mostly) and downloading my work material to use offline.

The clean feeling you have in your brain after not using the Internet for 1 week is insane. Coming back to the Internet afterwards feels like cockroaches and vermin entering your brain.


----------



## Deleted member 4087 (May 21, 2020)

I start freaking out if I don’t have anything to distract myself with. My mind is a mental trap filled with anxiety, regret, and clinical depression and misery. Wish I could do this


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> As you know yesterday I tried to achieve a _*dopamine deto*__*x*_ that means avoiding useless activities like browsing instagram, tik tok, youtube, internet forums and porn.
> 
> I succeded in aoviding social networks, however I failed in nofap.
> 
> ...


Mirin your dedication tbh,my dream is to get rid of my fucking phone I'm literally spending half of my life on it but its so hard not to use it.


----------



## randomvanish (May 21, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> anti-procrastination method


deadly needed


----------



## Zdeweilx (May 21, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> I tried that and it didn't work for me,
> What worked for me was completely turning off the Internet for a time frame (1 week mostly) and downloading my work material to use offline.
> 
> The clean feeling you have in your brain after not using the Internet for 1 week is insane. Coming back to the Internet afterwards feels like cockroaches and vermin entering your brain.


What were you doing during your freetime??
Whenever I try to go for a longer streak I just find myself surrendering soon or later to my cravings


aftershock said:


> I start freaking out if I don’t have anything to distract myself with. My mind is a mental trap filled with anxiety, regret, and clinical depression and misery. Wish I could do this


Relatable


----------



## Arkantos (May 21, 2020)

Yeah, I was pretty productive yesterday too, mostly from avoiding forums the whole day. I'll try this more often.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 21, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> What were you doing during your freetime??


Just existing was fun honestly. I laid in the sun, munched on grapes, fantasized, imagined my future.
I also scheduled it in multiple phases:

*Phase 1 *(~3 days) -> Internet allowed, collect films, music, work material, books etc to use offline

*Phase 2* (1 week) -> Internet turned off, dopamine fueled shit like films, music, books allowed (porn obviously disallowed)

*Phase 3* (1 week) -> Internet turned off, dopamine fueled shit disallowed and not consuming the content and material of other people but just my own thoughts and work, this is the phase were the most inspiration hits and I feel the happiest

And then repeat with Phase 1.

Also, the only way to succesfully abstain from the Internet for me was not having access to it. I let my brother change the WIFI password and not tell me it, only entering it in when I'm at Phase 1 of the plan.


----------



## StolenDays (May 21, 2020)

I planned to do several weeks of dopa-detox in summer holidays

first one day to tap into it, then several days and then 2 weeks ultimately


----------



## weallburninhell (Oct 9, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> As you know yesterday I tried to achieve a _*dopamine deto*__*x*_ that means avoiding useless activities like browsing instagram, tik tok, youtube, internet forums and porn.
> 
> I succeded in aoviding social networks, however I failed in nofap.
> 
> ...


Its ok to watch cartoons?


----------

